# Hectic Weekend - A Few More North Florida Redfish Photos



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I had to photograph a concert Friday until late in the evening. As a result I missed Friday afternoon's flood tide. 










Saturday afternoon we had a fly fishing club outing, so I processed photos until time to go fishing, and then had a good day on the flats.



















I got home late afternoon all salty and nasty with only about 1/2 hour before I had to go out of town to see my best little buddy. A little hurrying around, and I made it, although by this time I was getting sleep deprived edgy. This kinda makes up for it though.










Glad to get home and relax this evening. Here are some fishing photos from the past month or so. 

This one I'm proud of. They're tough on a fly rod.










Chillin' one midweek afternoon with friends



















Submarine photo










Heavy tropical clouds as Irene passes offshore


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

You covered a lot of ground in this report. Enjoyed the Pics.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow great pics and report. Any chance I can get a copy of this one in a large format for a background?



>


----------



## tbutler (Dec 16, 2008)

X2!!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Great pictures thanks for sharing

-That sheep is a trophy in my book! How did he eat? what fly? I would like to hear about it.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Again, great pictures! I too really would like to know what that sheepie ate. In the last two weeks, I've made probably 35-40 fly presentations to sheepshead without the slightest interest. :-/


----------

